# non-spikey fried eggs



## bev (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes 'fried' eggs again! 

Alex always spikes if he has fried eggs on toast, so i have devised a new 'fried egg'.

Small frying pan, half an inch of boiling water, drop eggs in and cook on medium heat for 2 minutes - comes out looking like a fried egg - but no spike and healthier!Bev


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 22, 2010)

bev said:


> Yes 'fried' eggs again!
> 
> Alex always spikes if he has fried eggs on toast, so i have devised a new 'fried egg'.
> 
> Small frying pan, half an inch of boiling water, drop eggs in and cook on medium heat for 2 minutes - comes out looking like a fried egg - but no spike and healthier!Bev



I do poached eggs in the frying pan in a ring. No fat either.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 22, 2010)

bev said:


> Yes 'fried' eggs again!
> 
> Alex always spikes if he has fried eggs on toast, so i have devised a new 'fried egg'.
> 
> Small frying pan, half an inch of boiling water, drop eggs in and cook on medium heat for 2 minutes - comes out looking like a fried egg - but no spike and healthier!Bev


 
Isn't that otherwise known as a poached egg Bev?


----------



## bev (Jan 22, 2010)

No! Because the water is shallow - it stays flat like a fried egg - so gives the impression of eating something a bit naughty! A poached egg is normally round......Bev


----------



## Einstein (Jan 22, 2010)

bev said:


> No! Because the water is shallow - it stays flat like a fried egg - so gives the impression of eating something a bit naughty! A poached egg is normally round......Bev


 
In appearance, but it's boiled without a shell, so isn't it then poached?


----------



## bev (Jan 22, 2010)

Einstein said:


> In appearance, but it's boiled without a shell, so isn't it then poached?




GRRRRRRRRRRR...............YES YOUR RIGHT DAVID - ITS A POACHED EGG! But - please can i call it a fried egg?Bev


----------



## Einstein (Jan 22, 2010)

bev said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRR...............YES YOUR RIGHT DAVID - ITS A POACHED EGG! But - please can i call it a fried egg?Bev


 
You're so easy to wind up Bev, of course you can and so long as the yolk is nice and soft it sounds yummy


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 22, 2010)

Just throwing something else into the mix here, I have one friend who bolus' for eggs for her two boys.    She has to treat them as a carb and bolus' 6 cho per egg.

Anyone else notice a rise after eggs, she definitely did, whether it be cooked in 1/2 inch of water or poached or fried etc etc


----------



## HelenM (Jan 22, 2010)

> Anyone else notice a rise after eggs, she definitely did, whether it be cooked in 1/2 inch of water or poached or fried etc etc


yes, I'm glad I'm not the only one!
 I usually add about 1.5 units for 2 boiled eggs at lunchtime  which  is the same as  I would dose for 18g carb.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow, never heard of this. E doesn't eat many eggs...though this is def worth keeping in mind! He sometimes has boiled eggs, and we haven't really noticed...but it's usually a late breakfast, so will run into lunch so we wouldn't really notice I reckon, not being on sensors...

Do you bolus for them when you cook with them?


----------



## Gemma444 (Jan 23, 2010)

I made these eggs today for J and they do look like fryed eggs. jack couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## HelenM (Jan 24, 2010)

Patricia said:


> Wow, never heard of this. E doesn't eat many eggs...though this is def worth keeping in mind! He sometimes has boiled eggs, and we haven't really noticed...but it's usually a late breakfast, so will run into lunch so we wouldn't really notice I reckon, not being on sensors...
> 
> Do you bolus for them when you cook with them?



Don't really cook with them except  as major ingredient as in frittata or souffle and then I bolus for them (don't make cakes etc  and rarely eat them anymore).  

It makes sense  to me since apparently 58% of protein  and 10% of fat converts to glucose and eggs by their nature are very easily assimilated.

(very off topic!)
_There are people who take into account all protein and fats when bolusing , TAG or total available glucose, but it seems overcomplicated to me.(most of us probably take it into account when working out carb ratios without really thinking about it...how often do we eat a meal that doesn't also contain protein and fat?)
(there is a very long thread 'dual wave bolus' on tu diabetes with some _people describing how they use this)


----------

